# homemade incubator + fake rock



## haunted-havoc (Aug 6, 2009)

got bored so thought i would post pics of my homemade incubator and new fake rock background for my leos

excuse the gaffa tape









the lid









inside, foil to add a little more insulation









both fake rock backgrounds, will design another for my corn to go underneath. i know they are a bit crap but hey not bad for a first go i reckon









right hand side of the top one









left hand side of the top one









right hand side of the bottom one









the white block on the right hand side of them both contains heat rope its sort of a faux floor

they arnt quite finished yet, just gotta add vents and put glass in but apart from that they are all sealed in and ready to go

also the incubator has been up and running for 2 weeks now (nothing yet to go in there though) temps have been stable all along (for leo eggs)


----------



## haunted-havoc (Aug 6, 2009)

what does everyone think?


----------



## buddah (Dec 23, 2009)

i did exactly the same thing with my home made incubator i had vermiculite in as well tho, it worked perfectly all my eggs hatched , yours is quite a bit bigger than mine though i can just sqeeze in 2 cricket tubs, :2thumb:


----------



## eddy (Feb 24, 2009)

i like the background, you'll just have to hope your leo's dont decide to only shit in the hard-to-reach places, like mine do, or you'll never keep it clean =D


----------



## haunted-havoc (Aug 6, 2009)

eddy said:


> i like the background, you'll just have to hope your leo's dont decide to only shit in the hard-to-reach places, like mine do, or you'll never keep it clean =D


tbh ive made it so there arnt really any hard to reach places, all areas are pretty accessible


----------



## LUCYS (Dec 22, 2009)

How did you make the incubator??heat mat and mat stat??


----------



## haunted-havoc (Aug 6, 2009)

heat mat and pulse stat together cost me £65 off www.internetreptile.co.uk

£20 mat
£40 stat
£5 next day delivery


----------



## reptileluke (Apr 26, 2008)

where did you buy the polystyrene from?


----------



## ollie1 (Oct 13, 2009)

you can get big or small sheets of it at B & Q


----------



## haunted-havoc (Aug 6, 2009)

wickes is cheaper though


----------



## ollie1 (Oct 13, 2009)

oh... Cool ta


----------

